# Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum var. esquirolei



## Lint (Apr 14, 2011)

I just bought this one in Dresden at the big orchid show. 







Hairy orchids are the best!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice one!!! Could you show a pic. of the plant please? Jean


----------



## Lint (Apr 15, 2011)

@Jean
Of course, I added it to the OP!


----------



## emydura (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice tall spike on that clone.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

Lint said:


> @Jean
> Of course, I added it to the OP!



Thanks!!! very nice plant!!! Seller, cost?  ? Jean

(ev. pm me)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2011)

Beefy flower!


----------



## Lint (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought it from Currlin (German nursery) for 19.50€, which is a great price I think. There were three plants of this size and all around 20€, two at Currlin's table and one at another table. While I was going back and forth between the tables, trying to decide which one I like most, two of the three plants were sold, so in the end, the burden of choice was lifted from me. 

P.S.: Unfortunately Currlin's online shop is closed right now, but they said they will re-open within 2 weeks.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, I know Fr. Zeuner and have been in his nursery 2 times; have quite some plants from there! But that's a very good price Imo!!! Jean


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 15, 2011)

A nice example of the species.


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2011)

Lint said:


> I bought it from Currlin (German nursery) for 19.50€, which is a great price I think. There were three plants of this size and all around 20€, two at Currlin's table and one at another table. While I was going back and forth between the tables, trying to decide which one I like most, two of the three plants were sold, so in the end, the burden of choice was lifted from me.
> 
> P.S.: Unfortunately Currlin's online shop is closed right now, but they said they will re-open within 2 weeks.



That's a bargain for a established Paph imho. Nice find!


----------

